# ES: cargos electivos



## ebook

Dzień dobry, czy ktoś wie, jak przetłumaczyć CARGOS ELECTIVOS?


----------



## Thomas1

Dzień dobry,

żeby móc odpowiedzieć potrzebne jest:
zdanie, w którym występuje wyrażenie,
kontekst,
źródło.


----------



## ebook

Oto kontekst:

Esta preocupacion por "lo politico" no es suficiente en si misma, porque el tejido social, en los habitos cotidianos, en las acciones y declaraciones de os casi 14 000cargos electivos que existen hoy en Argentina, subyacen - mas o menos explicitamente - imagenes y referencias contradictorias y muchas veces desprestigiadas de lo politico.


----------



## Thomas1

Coś mi się wydaje, że zdanie ma błędy, jakie jest źródło?

"cargo electivo" można przetłumaczyć np. jako "osoba wybrana do sprawowania mandatu", ale nie wiem, czy to pasuje, bo nie ma tekstu.


----------



## ebook

To tekst filozoficzno - religijny, autorem jest jezuita, zdanie jest przepisane słowo w słowo z oryginału, jest skomplikowane, ale ja nie widzę błędów... w zasadzie jeśi chodzi o cargos electivos, to nie ma już więcej w kontekście nic, co by dotyczyło tego sformułowania... Myślę, że uproszczę to i po prostu napiszę "wybranych na polityków"


----------



## Thomas1

Ach, w takim razie pewnie chodzi o literówki, np. "preocupacion" albo "de os casi".

Też o tym myślałem, ale później przyszło mi do głowy, że może chodzi też o 'urzędników', z których nie każdy musi być politykiem. Jednak biorąc pod uwagę, o czym traktuje zdanie wydaje mi się, że w zamyśle są ci pierwsi.


----------



## ebook

Przepraszam, nie wczytałam się w tekst...
A z kolei cholera wie, być może to urzędnicy, bo trudno mi znaleźć gdziekolwiek tę liczbę 14 000, na które trzeba głosować... 
Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Czemu nie zapytasz na forum hiszpańskim? Tam jest o wiele większa szansa, żeby uzyskać odpowiedź. 
Inna możliwość: 
Wrzuciłem frazę na googla i z uzyskanych cytatów domyślam się, że chodzi o "stanowiska publiczne wybieralne".
Na wszelki wypadek zapytaj na "Englsh Spanish", albo "solo español".


----------



## ebook

Ben Jamin said:


> Czemu nie zapytasz na forum hiszpańskim? Tam jest o wiele większa szansa, żeby uzyskać odpowiedź.
> Inna możliwość:
> Wrzuciłem frazę na googla i z uzyskanych cytatów domyślam się, że chodzi o "stanowiska publiczne wybieralne".
> Na wszelki wypadek zapytaj na "Englsh Spanish", albo "solo español".




Dzięki za sugestię, wrzuciłam ten temat już wcześniej, jednak wolałam skonsultować to z polskojęzyczną osobą! Bardo dziękuję, bardzo mi pomogłeś!


----------

